# Test tees on all stacks?



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

I was walking a commercial job in the Des Moines area a couple of weeks back and noticed all vent stacks had a test tee 4' to 5' above the floor, with the tee turned sideways in the wall. (they are under 2006 UPC)

Then this week I was reviewing specs for small TI job in another jurisdiction (which is under 2000 UPC) and the specs call for: "Test tees shall be provided on all waste and vent stacks 4'-6" above each floor as required for testing the plumbing system".

anyone every run across this before?

and why are they needed?? I am not clear what they are trying to achieve with them.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

RDW 920 said:


> "Test tees shall be provided on all waste and vent stacks 4'-6" above each floor as required for testing the plumbing system".


There is the answer, looks clear enough to me.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Umm, yup!


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Cleanouts are required at the upper end of each terminal,anything over 5',changes in aggregate direction exceeding 135 deg.Sinks.There are more along with ommiting options.

Maybe for testing between floors.Could be elevated to get over urinals and W/C's


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

We dont follow that code but its very standard here


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

muck said:


> We dont follow that code but its very standard here


Why do they like them so high?

Sideways?

Does it have some thing to do with shelving?
Chair rail?
Wanescote?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Chicago code requires a CO tee at the base of every stack, regardless of the size of the stack, it's purpose is to provide a means to gravity test the stack as well as to provide a an easy point to rod the stack. Roof drains including controlled flow roof drains, are considered a stack in this application as well.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

OP is talking about test tee's not clean out tees, they turn them side way in the wall so after the test they get caped/plugged and covered up. 

When it happens here it is cause of the slab, no reason to retest the under slab once already tested, so you block all the lower ends and only test out the upper ends.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> OP is talking about test tee's not clean out tees, they turn them side way in the wall so after the test they get caped/plugged and covered up.
> 
> When it happens here it is cause of the slab, no reason to retest the under slab once already tested, so you block all the lower ends and only test out the upper ends.


That would be a code violation here.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Not here, allowed under UPC and that is what OP is talking about.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

when i'm done testing and have a test tee thats buried in the wall the tee gets removed and a straight piece banded in its place.

they must of spun it sideways to prevent the sheetrockers from cutting it in as a c/o


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe I was not totally clear on my question.

I know these are not in place for meeting CO requirements, it is clear due to their location and being sideways in the wall.

If they are put in to gravity test the stacks, so the slab doesn't get re-tested, why are they at 4'-6"? The means all joints from slab to 4'-6" are not put under a test.....

Or do they re-fill the slab waste, but only up to the tees at 4'-6"? But this would not put a 10' head on the system.....

MUCK: if this is standard where you are, why are they in place and how/what are they used for?:huh:

Ron: even though it is clearly required by the specs, specs and code don't always match up. I know sometimes we will do things beyond the code to meet engineered specs, but I still am not clear as to WHY???:bangin:

Maybe I just missed SMTTI day (Side Mount Test Tee Installation):thumbup:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

It sounds to me it's for the floor above with a ten foot head put on that system's revent fittings,they are capped then new tee's for the floor above it after test.


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

drtyhands said:


> It sounds to me it's for the floor above with a ten foot head put on that system's revent fittings,they are capped then new tee's for the floor above it after test.


Commercial buildings, single story, slab floor on grade.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

RDW 920 said:


> Commercial buildings, single story, slab floor on grade.


I figured that was coming.
Maybe they did not want to include the already tested ground work in the second top out fill.Tired of chasing leaky cleanout tees or popping closet caps/plugs.

Beyond that I have lost interest.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

RDW 920 said:


> Or do they re-fill the slab waste, but only up to the tees at 4'-6"? But this would not put a 10' head on the system.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we did a KFC we tested the upper end after slab test, one reason is we did not want the floor drain to blow the plugs out and flood the floor so we added the tees turned sideways in the walls, as far as the height to the test tee requirements, it is not in my code so I have no clue why it says it in that code.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

What is it spec'd for? Is there a raised floor going in? Wainscoting etc????


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You can put testieslaughing in the wall sideways here but they must be glued shut before final if pvc or securly closed with thread sealant if metal.


----------



## bob young (May 4, 2009)

*C.o. Tee*

In n.y.c we put the tee high so it cannot be used for a fixture drain. unlicensed skells love to slap in a 4'x2' bushing & connect sinks etc. to them. bob nyc


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> OP is talking about test tee's not clean out tees, they turn them side way in the wall so after the test they get caped/plugged and covered up.
> 
> When it happens here it is cause of the slab, no reason to retest the under slab once already tested, so you block all the lower ends and only test out the upper ends.


but then how will you know if your underground is still good? that no one managed to break something since you backfilled?

or what happens when you forget to pull a ball/cleanseal, or not put a threaded plug back in tight enough so it leaks sewer gas inside the wall?

testing your topout only like this just opens up a whole new can of worms, far more trouble than it's worth to me.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

*Answers are in blue.​*


sikxsevn said:


> but then how will you know if your underground is still good? that no one managed to break something since you backfilled?
> 
> *It tested good and backfilled correctly, it is good.*
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

sikxsevn said:


> but then how will you know if your underground is still good? that no one managed to break something since you backfilled?
> 
> or what happens when you forget to pull a ball/cleanseal, or not put a threaded plug back in tight enough so it leaks sewer gas inside the wall?
> 
> testing your topout only like this just opens up a whole new can of worms, far more trouble than it's worth to me.


 The new houses I have done we must fill the under-slab piping with water to a main stack riser atleast 5' tall and leave the top of the pipe/fittings exposed for inspection....At this point the pipe should be "safed off" and ready for complete burial. It would be difficult to damage by backfilling if packed properly in "lifts" not all at once.
Forgetting stuff is everyones problem and their responsibility not to...noway to idiot proof "forgetting" on everything.
I'd rather test the topout than to be called 6 months later and have to replace sheetrock,paint,flooring,mold problems,etc.











if exposed to that kind of moisture


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I'd rather test the topout than to be called 6 months later and have to replace sheetrock,paint,flooring,mold problems,etc.


I'm not saying dont test it at all. I'm saying re-test the underground when you test the topout. Around here, a lot of plumbing companies(in residential at least) sub out the excavation, lay the pipe, and then the concrete guys backfill and compact. 

Retesting the rough-in is mostly just for peace of mind, but sometimes you do find a leak. Like a ground rod through your 4" mainline, or electricians hit a pipe and didnt tell anyone, or concrete guys broke something while digging beam ditches, etc. 

doesnt happen often, but it does happen.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

sikxsevn said:


> I'm not saying dont test it at all. I'm saying re-test the underground when you test the topout. Around here, a lot of plumbing companies(in residential at least) sub out the excavation, lay the pipe, and then the concrete guys backfill and compact.
> 
> Retesting the rough-in is mostly just for peace of mind, but sometimes you do find a leak. Like a ground rod through your 4" mainline, or electricians hit a pipe and didnt tell anyone, or concrete guys broke something while digging beam ditches, etc.
> 
> doesnt happen often, but it does happen.


I leave my rough in full of water after the test...that way during the slab pour or if anyone else breaks my pipe they cant say they didn't know it. it will get ya wet for sure.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

On new homes non-slab we don't test till were out the roof.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So when you test the DWV, do you get on the roof with the hose or do you have a preferred method to filling up the system.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> So when you test the DWV, do you get on the roof with the hose or do you have a preferred method to filling up the system.


 On the top out test we fill the pipes up to the washing machine standpipe....we do not test the vents.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We have to test OTR, so have a made up fill inlet, utilizing a clean out by the laundry, made up a 1-1/2 x 3/4 galvi bushing with a 3/4 bib screwed into it, screw it into the clean out at the laundry, attach your laundry hose, and let it rip till you see the water overflow the vent of it's choice.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> We have to test OTR, so have a made up fill inlet, utilizing a clean out by the laundry, made up a 1-1/2 x 3/4 galvi bushing with a 3/4 bib screwed into it, screw it into the clean out at the laundry, attach your laundry hose, and let it rip till you see the water overflow the vent of it's choice.


 I bet you dont use a vaccum breaker on the hose bibb either do ya huh huh come'on tell da troof:laughing: your a cross-connector:laughing: i knew it. haha man that is extreme....its good tho dont get me wrong. i might would do it too if I had guys working for me.....I dont trust anyone but me cause i know my butts the one who will hafta pay for it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes we use AVB, on all hose bibs why you ask that? The DVW system is not connected to the sewer during the fill and test phase, after it has passed inspection the point of fill is removed and plug takes it's place, sewer hook up takes place after top out is done.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yes we use AVB, on all hose bibs why you ask that? The DVW system is not connected to the sewer during the fill and test phase, after it has passed inspection the point of fill is removed and plug takes it's place, sewer hook up takes place after top out is done.


Doesn't matter if its hooked to the sewer or not about the vaccum breaker...your making a direct connection to a dirty system and filling it. Usually at that point in construction only a temp water faucet is there. I was just checkin you....make sure your not making a possibe backflow situation. The problem would be while the stack was filling above your water hose connection to the stack......at that point if the water flow reversed it would suck the water out of the stack until it droped below your water hose connection. I just screw'n around with ya really. A avb should be on all hose faucets.....well except here...they are not required here in the city!!!! For residental unless underground...... how about that!


----------

